# اليكم اخر اعمالى(  افتكرونى بالخير)



## sony_33 (28 أغسطس 2008)

*يارب تعجبكم ويارب تفرحكم ويارب تعدى على خير
 ويارب اشوف وشكم بخير
 ويارب متنسو عضو اسمة سونى ابدا
 وصيتم المنتدى من بعدى
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أغسطس 2008)

صورة جميلة جدا سونى 

واقترح فى اختبارات الكادر الطلاب هما الى يرقبوا


بس عايز اعرف حاجة انت هتسيب المنتدى ولا اية 

وهتسيبة لية يا غالى


----------



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *يارب تعجبكم ويارب تفرحكم ويارب تعدى على خير
> ويارب اشوف وشكم بخير
> ويارب متنسو عضو اسمة سونى ابدا
> وصيتم المنتدى من بعدى
> هههههههههههه*​




*انت رايح فين سوني

صور حلوة كتييررررر
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2008)

*واد يا صوني انت اتمسكت ولا ايه طيب قولي بقي مكانك فين علشان ابعتلك الجبنه والفنيو*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس هات تمنهم بقي الاول اصلك طماع وطالب كتير*
*ولا اقولك هاخليها علي المره دي*
*لي بجد قولي انت رايح فين وسايب المنتدي*​


----------



## sony_33 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا وحشين انتم صدقتو انى حسيب المنتدى بعينكم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عارف انى الى بيحبونى هنا كتير قوى؟؟؟؟
وانا مقدرش اسيب اخواتى واصدقائى

بس انا قلت اسبق قبل ميحصل حاجة كدة ولا كدة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*لا بجد حلوين قوى وخصوصا بتاعة امتحان الكادر

وعموما يا سونى متقلقش  اخواتك فى الخدمة لو اتمسكت

تانى يوم هاتلاقى العيش والحلاوة عندك

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ايه الحاجات الجامده دى ياسونى 
فى غايييييييييييييه الروعه 
وبعدين احنا مانقدرش ننسارك 
مرسىىىىىىىىى ياباشا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليك ​


----------



## kokielpop (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*حلوين اوى تسلم ايدك 

انا اتخضت عليك صدق من الاخر انك هتسيب المنتدى كنت هزعل اوى 

بس الحمد لله انك وسطنا ​*


----------



## sony_33 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكم ومتخفوش عليا انا بخير الى الان
  ولن اترك المنتدى ابدا
 بس وصيتكم العيش يكون فى كياس وبلاش الحلاوة علشان احنا مش فى صيام
 ياريت تبقى كفتة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MacGyver (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الله ينور يا سوني...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوين جدا جدا

بصراحة كلهم جداد جدا عليا

واعى تفكر تسيبنا

 انت حرررررررر :nunu0000:​


----------



## tete99 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة بالزات الكدر اصل ماما كانت فيه


----------



## sony_33 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا حبايبى ويارب تعجبكم واوعدكم بالمزيد حتى لو.................?*​


----------



## sameh7610 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*كريكاتير جميل اوووى يا سونى


ميرسى ليك كتير​*


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *يارب تعجبكم ويارب تفرحكم ويارب تعدى على خير
> ويارب اشوف وشكم بخير
> ويارب متنسو عضو اسمة سونى ابدا
> وصيتم المنتدى من بعدى
> هههههههههههه*​




هههههههههههههههههههههه



جامد أوووى يا سونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sony_33 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا حبايبى ويارب تعجبكم*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*اعملها انت بس ومتقلقش خالص

تانى يوم هتلاقى العيش والحلاوة عندك بستدينى حتة ​*


----------



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين خالص تسلم ايدك

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

​


----------



## yerigagarin (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميله جدا يا سوني
تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## sony_33 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اعملها انت بس ومتقلقش خالص
> 
> تانى يوم هتلاقى العيش والحلاوة عندك بستدينى حتة ​*



* وديك حتة لية ابقى شرفنى  سا عتها وانا اديك حتةهههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## dodi lover (15 سبتمبر 2008)

رووووووووووووووعة سونى


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا دودى على مرورك*​


----------

